# Just Plain Folks



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Have bought Just Plain Folks figures in the past directly from the guy I guess that made them or had them made, Schneider if I remember correctly. I see other vendors selling his figures but can't seem to find a way to buy direct anymore. Does he not sell direct anymore and if he still does, where does one find him? I will have to say that the last time I bought from him, which has been a while, he sent me way more figures than I ordered and asked that I look though them and send back what I didn't want and pay for the others. That was different.

Doug


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I recall he was at the large scale shows this year

I get emails from him now and then

Just Plain Folk <[email protected]>

Jerry


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jerry, sent an email and will see what returns.

Doug


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Bridgemasters sell them for $8 per pair but selection is limited. Reindeer Pass also has a selection for sale. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I sent him an email and he replied that he had heard from others that when they did a search that it showed his site to be down. He gave me a link to his site and I got there but couldn't get it to work. Will try again. I have considered Reindeer Pass and will check Bridgemasters.

Doug


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I received this from John on June 13, 2015 

Hello everybody,

Its been some time since I e-mailed out any info. I had about 20 new figures added in February, and my web site has been up graded with more to look at. Some people are having trouble getting to my site. If you are one of them use the link below, and this may help. I was told that a few people are getting some RUSSIAN looking site and my web master says that you need to CLEAR your Chashay(spelling) since I have added much and your computer is searching for the old site you may have in your memory.
I have a new section on my site called CLASSICS, these are figures that always did well for me but were not carved by the same person that did my SIGNATURE SERIES. I will be adding to both lines next year.
I am very happy to be starting my new line of buildings. These buildings come completely BUILT and are made of Poly Resin. They are heavy and this first building is about 9 pounds. This building is a barbershop. It comes with the front sidewalk, the barber pole and the bench. The building also has a floor inside that you can lift the complete building up and get to the interior floor. The floor could also be used outside to extend down the street if you don't need it inside the shop. I have included the decals (sticky back) for the shop, but I also have made up other words so the building can be whatever you want it to be. In the photos you will see the Quartet of singers, these are separate and are in my Signature Series. I also have a recording that I place inside crates that plays about 8 different songs as a extra too. This building is at a price of $79.00 Please contact me if you will be interested in this first building. My next building will be ready about September . It is a brick building with decals for a Sheriff's office. My new line of buildings is called PLAINVILLE. They will all be older style building that can also be set up as a modern building and they will all fit with each other and also any other brand. My figure line was my main concern when thinking of buildings.
I am going to be at the Denver Convention with three booths and will have a limited supply with me of the building. I am driving a van 1,700 miles each way.

Maybe you can hint to the family that you would like one for Fathers Day. e-mail me is good , but if you are going to phone , the best time to know I am here is 9 to 11 PM east coast time 

John Schneider
818 Lincoln Ave.
Palmyra, NJ 08065

856 786 - 0080
www.JustPlainFolkFigures.com
[email protected]

John is a good guy and makes excellent products (don't tell him I said that) 
*
I just tried the above and this link and they both worked (using an iPad):*

http://www.justplainfolkfigures.com/mobile.htm

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

bmwr71 said:


> I sent him an email and he replied that he had heard from others that when they did a search that it showed his site to be down. He gave me a link to his site and I got there but couldn't get it to work. Will try again. I have considered Reindeer Pass and will check Bridgemasters.
> 
> Doug


We keep quite a few of them in stock.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/figures-2.aspx


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I finally heard from John and at one point got an identical response to one posted here. Found out his price is more then his vendors so spect they will get my business when I get around to adding to my credit card bill again.


----------

